# Stage



## ryryryann (Dec 23, 2007)

Can someone explain to me exactly how a stage works


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Easily. The chef suggests a time you go in, you arrive at least 15 minutes before, you work your little heart out and follow instructions until you're either forced to leave or are congratulated and sent on your way.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

If the Chef says "dice me up an onion", and _*the first thing you do*_ is grab an onion, a cutting board or a knife, put it down and walk out.
You're done.


----------



## baltgirlie (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm afraid I don't get it


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

You should 1st ask where you can set up to work, what size dice and what type onion. Alternatively, you could ask to be shown how the chef wants it done.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The first thing you should do is wash your hands.
Always.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Ha! Very true, I over-thought that.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Your answer wasn't wrong Greg, those are important considerations, but I was focusing on the physical.
Cheers.
:beer:


----------



## baltgirlie (Aug 31, 2009)

D'oh. (smacks forehead) Of course. My train of thought was going somewhere else. Thanks for the clarification guys.


----------

